# Best overall blind (No $ limit)



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

I am wondering opinions on the best portable blinds without it being under X dollars.

The two I am most interested in are the Gooseview Destroyer or the Final Approach Eliminator.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

redlabel
I have several brands of field blinds. I believe one of the most important things to consider is the height of the blind. Waterfowl are getting smarter about blinds sticking up in the field. Low profile is important. All the blinds have some good and bad points. I believe the 
X-lander hides the best. You can make this blind really dissappear. It folds up. The Pro guide is the most comfortable but you are dealing with a higher profile. The Pro guide does not fold up. I would look at the Finnisher and Migraitor. These are the Fred Zink design. These blinds fold and and have an adjustable back height. They have a mesh camo face cover. They have a low back side which allows you to turn and look at birds that are swinging behind you. The flaging sock is very stupid but you can live with that. In fact it so stupid that you can fun making jokes about in your slow time. The stubble straps are rather loose. Actually all brands have crummy stubble straps except the Final Approach brand.


----------



## greenhead (Jun 1, 2004)

Whats so bad about the flag den I use mine all of the time if I didn't have it I would of forgot my flag numerous amounts of time out in the field.


----------



## Drew Willemsen (Sep 29, 2003)

The finisher is awesome! It is low profile and yet you don't feel like you are about to get buried alive in a coffin when you are laying in it. I like the flag den because then I know that if I have my blind, I have my flags. The material is not "waterproof" but I have had mine in some really muddy fields and have never got any of my gear inside even damp. If you are into cuddling with your dog (no name mentioned) when you are in the field, then I would go with something bigger like the Pro Guide. My .02.


----------



## wtrfwlr (Sep 29, 2004)

If you are looking for a comfortible blind that will get you out of the wind and cold, allows for A LOT of room, we're talkin a dog, guns, ammo, blankets, lunch bucket, all these things can fit in a final approach pro guide. They dont' fold up they only lay flat but it is the most comfortible to hunt out of.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i'll stick with my finisher. folds up nice. low profile. comfortable.


----------



## mbitz (Sep 2, 2003)

I have had several blinds in the last few years, including the X-Lander and a Cabelas Interceptor, and I like my Finisher the best. I love how easy it is to set up and take down. I also think the profile is acceptable and it is very comfortable. Just my .02


----------



## Bigdog (Aug 13, 2003)

I'd vote for the Destroyer. Light, dry and set-up time is zero. This one also lets you easily turn on your side or look out behind you without any movement being seen by the birds.

I traded my partners son a winter of snow blowing for a new khaki finisher this year. We used it twice. I had a heck of a time taking it apart and he complained that it was tough to see out off and there was no way to see birds coming in from behind. By the end of the hunt he was wishing for a destroyer. I know the finisher is popular but after trying one out, I wouldn't buy another.


----------



## Rick Fode (Sep 26, 2004)

Make your own! Just look at one of your friends and get the general idea and make it how you want it, I made one for about 20 bucks and it was easy. You might just need a bedsheet in a week or two!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I would go with a fishisher too, it is comfortable. It fold up too and it has a frame unlike the power hunter and the x-lander.


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

When it comes to lay down blinds you get what you pay for. The Final Approach Eliminator blinds are some of the best on the market, and they blow the Avery finisher out of the field. The Eliminator has a full-length frame, where as the finisher frame only goes to your knees. If you're a small guy the full-length frame may not matter to you, but I am 6'6" and that full-length frame and longer opening in the blind is extremely nice. The finisher's frame has a hinge in the middle of it, and is makes the whole blind unstable, where as the Eliminator frame is rock solid. The doors on the finisher are not spring loaded, and the shell bags location is not adjustable and is hard to get to if you are a bigger person. Even the flagging holes in the finisher suck they open up with a weak zipper that is almost impossible to open when the blind is stuffed with stubble. The gun rest on the finisher is not padded, and there is a sharp corner by the gun rest that scratches the $hit out of your barrel. The finisher has no room either. When I am hunting I have a small cooler, a shell box, and a couple of light coats in my Eliminator. I cant fit any of them in the finisher. The Eliminator is only $60 more than the finisher, and if you buy it from Cabelas before the end of the month you get a $75 cash card.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

The finisher folds up the Eliminator doesn't that is the bad part. :eyeroll:


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

The Eliminator does not fold up as small as the Finisher, but it lays down completely flat, where as the finisher folds up into a rectangular shape. When loading decoys in the back of a pickup truck we can fit more decoys when we lay the 3 Eliminators at the bottom of the bed and stack the decoys on top than we can if we have only one finisher in the back. However it does need to be an 8ft bed the Eliminator is to long for a short box pickup. If you were to take the Eliminator on a long trip and needed it to be more compact it can be folded in half fairly easily. You only need to take out four screws and disconnect some pins it only takes about 5 minuets.


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

I think the Eliminator is going to be my next blind after I am done with my finisher.


----------



## goose (Jul 19, 2003)

I would defanately say the Eliminator...they hold up well I think. The only downside to them is they are 7 ft long and wont get any shorter but if you have a trailor or and 8 foot pickup box they will treat you good if you can haul them.

Goose


----------



## Scatterwood (Mar 15, 2004)

I hunt with goose and the Eliminators are damn nice. I'm still trying to sell my damn finisher it looks like a runt next to those nice spacious eliminators.


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

Well thanks for the advice.

My favorite hunting buddy and I will be trying out our new Gooseview Destroyers this weekend.


----------



## zx2dxz (Aug 20, 2004)

> The flaging sock is very stupid but you can live with that.


Ok i love that thing and my friend traded in his old one to get a new one with it, fits 2 flags its out of the way and u never forget, they are just there. IMO they all should have it.


> I had a heck of a time taking it apart and he complained that it was tough to see out of


ill race u and beat u everytime with my finisher any day of the week. takes less then 10-15 sec to put up and take down. i think ur friend doesnt kno how to push the little button in and pull the back pipe out.


> finisher suck they open up with a weak zipper that is almost impossible to open when the blind is stuffed with stubble


i dont have a problem flagging?! and every blind has stubble in them if u have a big hole in ur stubble to flag ur blind isnt covered enough


> The doors on the finisher are not spring loaded,


a 2 dollar investment go get bungie cords and hook from bottom frame to doors my friend does it all the time


> where as the finisher folds up into a rectangular shape


PERFECT for car trunks, my friend had to drive his acura compact car cuz it was the only vehicle at his house to get to mine and he fit doz BFs, Shotgun, Avery gear bag and his finisher it in and other blinds wouldnt have fit


> The material is not "waterproof" but I have had mine in some really muddy fields and have never got any of my gear inside even damp.


well i dont kno about that we had ours in a t-storm where we got 2" of rain within the hour of clean up and i thru a silo bag over the face hole and everything inside stayed dry even the camera

ok im done i could find more

i love my finisher and wouldnt even think about buying a different blind

lata, 2d


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

I have a couple different blinds but I would say my Final Approach Eliminator Pro-Guide is the all around best.


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

uke: uke: Finishers suck!!!!!

zx2dxz I am guessing that you have never even used a Final Approach. You are just saying that the finisher is so great because you are ****** off that you messed up and purchased a Finisher because it was cheap!!!!!!

FINAL APPROACH all the way!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Quackkills9 (Oct 25, 2004)

I made my own for around 60 bucks and works well, made my own back rest also, but doesnt fold up, made out with tubing, wish it could fold if i knew how to make one that folded i would stick with it but i made 3 and have been using it for 3 years. Will buy a Finisher or Pro Guide this winter. Good Huntin' :thumb:


----------



## goosehtr4life (Dec 16, 2002)

Final Approach...hands down...I have hunted out of three different brands and the best by far is the Final Approach....is it expensive....Yes..but for the job it does it is well worth the money...


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

I personally own an avery finisher blind and this is the second season that i will be using it. i have used the final approach blinds and they do not even compare to my finisher blind.
!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !! :thumb:


----------



## Goosehunter04 (Nov 12, 2003)

turkishgold11 explain to me what is better about the Finisher!!
And what FA blind are you comparing it to???
obviously not the Eliminator Pro-Guide!


----------



## zettler (Sep 7, 2002)

Just returned from my annual trek to ND (more on that in another post or two) and my first time in layout blinds. I had bought a PowerHunter last year and finally used it this season. I am a big guy - height and girth - and this definitely is not the one for me! If I took a deep breath, the velcro would pop open!

If fit great when I was in jeans and shirt in my living room but it was a different story laying down in full hunting gear when its 25 degrees out!!!

I also had the privilige and pleasure of hunting with a number of people here on the NoDak site - many who used Finishers I believe, and let me in them (no, not in the same blind with them!) to use instead of my PH, and they were fine. I would still like one with more room inside, and not necessarily one that is higher, just one that I could move inside of and breath.

Now, I am looking for the next one and wish I could have had more time to spend looking at Cabela's before they closed on me...


----------



## Extrema Hunter (Oct 1, 2004)

If you are looking for a blind with more room the Eliminator Pro-Guide, Eliminator Top gun, or the Legacy would be good blinds to look at.


----------

